# Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank� All-in-One Printer



## vegas75 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

Has anyone seen this yet? Wonder if it will work with Cobra inks? I don't know why it wouldn't.

Here are the specs:

Printing Technology: 4-color (CMYK) drop-on-demand MicroPiezo® inkjet technology

Minimum Ink Droplet Size: 3 droplet sizes as small as 3 picoliters

Maximum Print Resolution: 5760 x 1440 optimized dpi

ISO Print Speed:

Black: 9 ISO ppm†
Color: 4.5 ISO ppm†


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

Non-wide format is the first buzz kill. Second one is what you gonna do when that good ol' Cobra Ink sublimation ink starts to (settle) break apart? Shake the entire printer? 

I was curious and called Epson. Their solution was head cleanings. If they can show and prove to me how that's going mix those pigments then I'm halfway in. Make it wide-format and I'm ten toes in. 

I like where Epson was trying to go with it though. I don't see the "knowledgeable" sublimation end user jumping ship. I can see a few "newbies" being unpaid beta-testers posting, "anyone got ICC profiles", "my colors aren't matching...", "I did about 10 nozzle checks and still..." or something along those lines.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*



Resu said:


> Non-wide format is the first buzz kill. Second one is what you gonna do when that good ol' Cobra Ink sublimation ink starts to (settle) break apart? Shake the entire printer?
> 
> I was curious and called Epson. Their solution was head cleanings. If they can show and prove to me how that's going mix those pigments then I'm halfway in. Make it wide-format and I'm ten toes in.
> 
> I like where Epson was trying to go with it though. I don't see the "knowledgeable" sublimation end user jumping ship. I can see a few "newbies" being unpaid beta-testers posting, "anyone got ICC profiles", "my colors aren't matching...", "I did about 10 nozzle checks and still..." or something along those lines.


Interesting point you are making about the sublimation (or pigment) ink breaking down as they settle. Epson is not offering pigments on that line of printers, dye only, and I would suspect for the reasons you mention. So dye inks would be more suited to a long term mass storage solution such as that. For pigment and sublimation printer I would avoid that technology, although it is interesting that Epson goes this route now.

Bulk ink is a nice idea, but not that much bulk ink lasting a couple of years on a fill won't cut it I believe.


----------



## jacob01 (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

Hi guys, I'm new here. and I just bought this printer, and I can´t find Sublimation inks for this machine. can you help me to find the perfect one? Thanks in advance


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

love my refillable carts, put i do love epson for getting rid of carts. later uncletee.


----------



## daddyosbmx (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

If you are worried about the Cobra pigment ink settling, why not just keep the tanks partially full? Just add ink to them as needed.


----------



## daddyosbmx (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

I bought myself the 2550 and did a few shirts with it using their stock dye based inks. After one washing they look great. Normally I use the Cobra Pigment inks in my other Epson. I realized that long before I ever heard of pigment inks I was using dye based inks with truly no issues. I'm thinking this will work just fine.


----------



## Picmanpro (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

There is a wide format versions n of this printer. Absolutely up to 13x19 Eco ink


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*



daddyosbmx said:


> I bought myself the 2550 and did a few shirts with it using their stock dye based inks. After one washing they look great. Normally I use the Cobra Pigment inks in my other Epson. I realized that long before I ever heard of pigment inks I was using dye based inks with truly no issues. I'm thinking this will work just fine.


BAD BAD IDEA!!!! 

No dye inks can survive this test ZERO NADA ...

*****************************
To test the shirt, dunk it in HOT water, then lay on a flat surface, (in the bath tub) and fold the image over onto the blank part of the shirt. Press it down firmly with your hands and let it set for 30 to 60 minutes. This is an accepted test for all inks. If the inks are going to bleed, they should bleed in this test.
*********************************

You have no control over your customers washing. They can and will use warm or hot water to wash AND sometimes leave these sitting wet in the washer and not dry them right away.

You also have no control over whether a customer is an active person and perspires and the dyes bleed out either. 

If you go thru the posts here it should be obvious all those with fade and bleed issue _trace back to the use of dye inks_. That is fact and not opinion. 

The definition of insanity is repeating the same thing over and over and expecting different results. Seriously with all the history here of bad experience with dye inks I'm shocked anyone is still using them.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*



daddyosbmx said:


> I bought myself the 2550 and did a few shirts with it using their stock dye based inks. After one washing they look great. Normally I use the Cobra Pigment inks in my other Epson. I realized that long before I ever heard of pigment inks I was using dye based inks with truly no issues. I'm thinking this will work just fine.


There are tons of posts here with dye ink issues. Just a few I found quickly

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t559722.html#post3063882

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t689969.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t570450.html#post3120626


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*



daddyosbmx said:


> I bought myself the 2550 and did a few shirts with it using their stock dye based inks. After one washing they look great. Normally I use the Cobra Pigment inks in my other Epson. I realized that long before I ever heard of pigment inks I was using dye based inks with truly no issues. I'm thinking this will work just fine.


And BTW, this is the sublimation section.


----------



## Disu123 (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

Hi, I want to buy EPson ecotank 2550 because i don't want to install CISS on my printers. (i installed once and it wrecked my printer). My question is, is it really compatible with sublimation inks? Please help.. thankyou!


----------



## akeller14 (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

I am looking to get into Sublimation printing and previously saw a post somewhere about the Epson Expression ET-2650 EcoTank being used as a sublimation printer. I cant find the post I previously read and came across this one and thought maybe someone might be able to help me here. Is it setup up for sublimation already or do I need to convert it somehow? Do I use the inks that come with it or some others. When I have googled the printer and sublimation I found a link to purchase sublimation but didn't know if that was just a refill kit
EPSON Expression ET-2650 EcoTank 4 Color 120ml Dye Sublimation Bottle Ink

Thanks


----------



## tshirtjunction (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: Epson Expression ET-2550 EcoTank™ All-in-One Printer*

Tip Epson sells its own ink for sublimation in a bottle Design for the Epson f570 it's about $20 for a 141 ml bottle of Epson ink. Which is compatible with the eco tank printers.


----------

